# Läuft Battlefield 1 auf meinem PC ?



## iToXiXz (13. Dezember 2016)

*Läuft Battlefield 1 auf meinem PC ?*

Laut Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements  wäre alles ok bis auf CPU. 
Dort steht : 	CPU
Minimum: Core i5 6600K / AMD FX-6350
You Have: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz

Würd es trotzdem laufen ? 



Hier die ganzen Stats :

Video Card 	VIDEO CARD
Minimum: DirectX 11.0 Compatible video card with 2 GB VRAM (AMD Radeon HD 7850 / nVidia GeForce GTX 660)
You Have: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
Video Card 	
Your graphics driver is over 13 months out-of date Click here for the latest drivers


AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
90th percentile
Features: Minimum attributes of your Video Card
		Required 	You Have
Icon 	Pixel Shader version 	5.0 	5.0
Icon 	Vertex Shader version 	5.0 	5.0
Icon 	Dedicated Video RAM 	2 GB 	3.0 GB
CPU 	CPU
Minimum: Core i5 6600K / AMD FX-6350
You Have: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz
CPU 	Click here for the latest CPU drivers.
	Upgrade Suggested 	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz
84th percentile
CPU Speed 	CPU SPEED
Minimum: Info
You Have: 3.2 GHz


RAM 	RAM
Minimum: 8 GB
You Have: 8.0 GB


OS 	OS
Minimum: 64-bit Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10
You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
Windows 	Click here for the latest Windows drivers.


Free Disk Space 	FREE DISK SPACE
Minimum: 50 GB
You Have: 310.3 GB
Free Disk Space 	Click here for the latest Free Disk Space


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: LÃ¤uft Battlefield 1 auf meinem PC ?*

Sollte laufen, wahrscheinlich aber nicht auf Ultra. Laut dieser Seite Battlefield 1 System Requirements | Can I Run Battlefield 1 PC requirements klemmt es bei dir eher am RAM. 
BF1 hätte ganz gerne 16 GB.


----------



## funkuchen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 auf meinem PC ?*

Laufen tuts auf jeden Fall sehr gut denke ich. Doch alles auf Anschlag? mmh...


----------



## sethdiabolos (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Läuft Battlefield 1 auf meinem PC ?*

BF1 frisst nahezu jeden i5, zwischen 8 und 16GB RAM gibt es auch einen deutlichen Leistungsunterschied. Die Grafikkarte dürfte für niedrige Details reichen.


----------

